# Danios and Shrimp?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got RCS and was thinking about getting some Danios for when everyone moves into my 20g tank.

The shrimp are currently in with dwarf frogs, cards, a guppy, and dwarf rasboras and so far have been fine. Anyone know if Danios would eat the shrimp? (Not sure of all the types of Danios... I know there are Zebras and Giant.....)

Also, how many are recommended? (I know they like to school). Was hoping they'd school with the Cards and rasboras.

Thanks!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Never mind. Was advised that they are super active - "high strung" even - and when bored have been known to pick on other fish and inverts.... lol, question answered.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Ya i have seven myself they are hyper,lol they pick on my cards and otos sometimes  But theyre the first to eat


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your 10G is overcrowded, move the fish as fast as you can. Fish are natural feeders on shrimp so large Danios wouldn't be safe with them. Your shrimp would also feed on Danios if they can catch then. If your shrimp spawn, I'm sure your Danios will feed on the spawn. Small Tetras and Corys would be much safer companions for your shrimp.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Everyone is moving to the 20g as soon as it's finished cycling.

The RCS won't eat fish unless they are already dead. They are less than an inch long and primarily algae eaters. They also won't spawn because of the presence of fish and frogs, so I don't have to worry there.

Cory's are cute.... definitely an option.


----------

